# SOOO SLEEEEEPY



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Last night we had some weally bad storms and it kept us awake.
Can we pwease go to bed early mama? I'm soooo sweeeeepy.
[attachment=36264:EvenModelsGetNaps.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok.....shhhhhhhhh - we'll be quiet. Miss Cosy needs her beauty sleep!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

C-U-T-E!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nighty night sweet Cosy and have the sweetest of dreams. :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:wub: Oh, so cute! :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Ummm, either it's my imagination or that poor baby is so tired she forgot something. She's naked :shocked: 

Cosy doll, tired or not you are still beautiful.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Omgoodness, she's ALWAYS beautiful! Get some puppy zzzz's Cosy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! She IS nekkid! LOL! 
We had high winds, tornado warnings, sirens and lots of barking going on last night.
It's going to be an early bedtime for us all.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Brit, I am so sorry those nasty storms bothered you and Cosy. Sunday, Monday and Tuesday night we also had VERY nasty storms and tornados about that kept us awake.

I hope you and that DARLINGLY, beautiful Cosy girl can catch up on your rest.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awww, nighty-night :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You are just too cute to be bothered by those "ole" storms!!!!! Don't come back so little Cosy can get some well deserved sleep!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor little nekked Cosy! She looks like a centerfold. :chili: Maltese Playboy, here she comes!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: You cannot tell that she missed a night of beauty sleep!! She looks BEAUTIFUL!! Sorry you had those bad storms, very nerve wracking...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub: Cosy looks really to snuggle in bed!!! :wub: 

Glad that you made it through the storms ok!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She looks adorable :wub: g'night cosy, hopefully those bad storms will stay away for a while!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

lullabye, and good night...







go to sleep now and sleep tight....







mmmmm, mmmmmm, mmmmm,







good night lil girl...


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

She looks SOOOOOO cuddely cute. So sweet. 
Jodi


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy is beautiful if she is naked or scared or sleepy! :wub: I'm sorry you had such terrible storms last night. Hope you both get sleep tonight. :biggrin: Truly, though, I feel sure none of us are used to seeing her without clothes, so she does look a bit naked. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

SO cute!!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Cosy looks like she needs to curl up in mommy's lap for a little nap. Toooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I think your mommy must have hypnotized you to get a pic of you naked


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Ohhh so sweet
She's always a beauty no matter what :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh she is just beautiful.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Aww BRIT SHE IS AMAZING, JUST A LITTLE BEAUTY! :smheat:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww sweet sleepy Cosy. So sorry those nasty storms kept you awake. You always look gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I understand all too well about storms keeping you awake. I hope you get some beauty sleep, not that you need it, you're very pretty when you're sleepy. :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeee... look at that sleepy little face! What a baby doll! We had those storms last night so I know exactly how you feel... I've been up since about 3 am. Uggghhh.... it's gonna be a long day!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

let this cutie pie get some sleep! :wub: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, for the sweet and comical comments on my naked
baby. :smrofl: We slept like babies only longer last night. Cosy's sleeping
again, not that she doesn't do that anyway! :blink:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cosy always looks so adorable!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*cosy looks very special, she has this little face full of expression.

so sweet :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy looks how I feel tonight. See ya! :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Cosy looks how I feel tonight. See ya! :biggrin:[/B]



Hahaha! I hear that, Mary Ann.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww...........Brit how could you refuse that little sweet face? She is darling. :wub:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Aweeee... look at that sleepy little face! What a baby doll! We had those storms last night so I know exactly how you feel... I've been up since about 3 am. Uggghhh.... it's gonna be a long day![/B]


It has been a horrible month for storms in Arkansas. My babies have that same sleepy look.

Cosy is adorable as always. :wub:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

OK - but let me pinch those cutey cheeks first! :wub: 

Love and Peace - Chris and Ollie ( and soon Millie)

_Christopher McCandless:_ *If we admit that human life can be ruled by reason, then all possibility of life is destroyed.*


----------

